# Equine Ivermectin Paste (1.87%)



## Peavy (Mar 24, 2013)

I know it's brought up time and time again, but has anyone actually tried this yet? I know someone used the paste in their chicken waterer with success. Here's some research and math I've done:

Ivermectin Dosage and Solubility

dose: 500ug - 1mg
source: http://www.homingpigeon.com/article/Dosage.html

solubility: 4 mg/L
source: http://www.inchem.org/documents/pims/pharm/ivermect.htm

Inexpensive equine deworming paste typically contains 1.87% ivermectin, so one gram contains .0187g, or 18.7mg. With approximately 3.8L to a gallon and ivermectin's solubility of 4mg/L, the water would hold 15.2mg of ivermectin, a high percentage of the ivermectin from a gram of the paste. For a low dose, according to the one source, this should cover up to 30 birds.


----------



## Peavy (Mar 24, 2013)

No one has responded so I figured I'd do some more math comparing the dosage to other ivermectin products commonly used with pigeons.

Based on ivomec drench's dosage of 4cc summer or 8cc winter per gallon, the 500ug - 1mg dose seems a bit strong, or the recommended amount of 4-8cc by the supply companies is seriously underdosing them. Ivomec drench contains .08% ivermectin. Taking the 8cc dosage, 8cc * .0008 = .0064cc or, assuming it's similar in weight to water, 6.4mg.

Msfreebird seems to agree that it's underdosing: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/need-help-with-ivermectin-sheep-drench-dosage-64455.html#post698498

6.4mg would be a low dose for a dozen birds, and there's no way a dozen birds are going through a gallon of water in one day (or even two) during the winter. I trust 500ug - 1mg is accurate, considering it's the same dose recommended by the Association of Pigeon Veterinarians. 

This is pretty eye-opening.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

If I recall correctly , put the stopper at 250lbs for each gallon. It takes a while to dissolve with water at room temperature.
Kurps



Added ; that has to be the only thing they have to drink, they don't have to drink the whole gallon. It is a flock treatment.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Get quick dissolve gel not paste.. I have horses and know the paste dosent
dissolve like the gel! The exact dose not sure but paste vs. gel I am sure


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Peavy, Go To Mclaughlin Loft And Look Under Seckrat


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I used to use ivermec. cattle wormer. It was a liquid And used a dropper. 2 to 3 dropss down the throat. i did this 2 times yearly. Worked great. Never tried any horse paste wormer. Also ivermec. can be dropped on the legs and feet to kill external parisites


----------

